# Shots



## Kensiesmaw (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi, 
I was wondering if anyone could help me out in knowing what shots my dog should be getting annually. My chi chi has been going to the vet regularly, and up to date on everything. The problem is I recently moved to a different city about 40mins from her old vet. Which personally wasn't that amazing. Also, I'm a broke college student who has a fixed income each month, and already I pay for a lot. Anyways, in TX (where I live) they have a mobile vet, that comes into certain towns (I now finally live in one of those towns) and give shots at a very low price. But because I've always relied on a vet to tell me what shot Kensie needs, I never tried to remember for myself. 

So my question is, wht shots are needed yearly vs every other year, etc. Also, do y'all think its kind of "gross" to use a mobile vet, and they won't be "as good" as a real one? 

Thanks for the help

Btw Kensie is 5 years old.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm a broke law student, so I definitely understand your financial concerns. I don't see anything wrong with using a mobile vet for routine things like shots. 

As far as vaccines, you can save money by not giving him unnecessary shots. Toby got all of his puppy shots. From now on, he will only get his rabies because it is required here. In a couple of years, I will get him titer tested. This will check his antibodies to see if he needs additional shots. Titers are more expensive, but you don't get them every year. I don't know if a mobile vet will do them though. It is not necessary to vaccinate against parvo/distemper annually and, depending on where you live, you don't need lepto. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Do you have a record of what shots have already been done and when? If not, you should be able to get this info from your last vet. I am also planning on doing titers from now on and my vet actually agrees. We did the booster shots that my vet recommended for our area and activities (no rabies) and that will hopefully be it for a long time. We don't have a rabies law here but I will need to do a rabies vaccine if I travel to the states with her. If you do a search on here, I know there have been a couple of good threads regarding vaccines. Wish I could give you some links but I'm on my phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm with Krystal and Ashley on this one! Annual vaccines are not really necessary; and a titer to check the antibodies is a wonderful alternative. Most counties around where I live will even issue an exemption if the titer is negative to Rabies; so even if you register the tag with your county every year you don't have to have them overvaccinated. =) Good luck!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I would say the most important is Rabies, my dogs are adult so they only get it every 3 years. Ike is still in the process of getting his puppy shots. Can you call you last vet and see what type of Rabies shot your dog got, in type, I mean 1 yr or 3 yr.


----------



## Kensiesmaw (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow, thanks for replying. I'm glad I asked cause I would have never known. I heard somewhere that the environment a person lives in plays a part in what shot they need. Is this true? I'm going to see if I can pick up my dogs records from the vet when I go back to class after the holidays (her vet is in same town as my university)


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree with the above posters. Vets (bless them all) just don't seem to follow the recommendations of their own National Society. They are now telling people to get the parvo/distemper/corona/hepatis shots on a 3 year basis. Of course now the vets whose clients tell them this, now have a '3 year vaccine'. $$$ Same as rabies---same vaccine, just labeled 3 year. UGGG!


----------

